# Question 4 Mike Barham



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Mike,

How does the Classic Lite should system work??? Compared to the Miami Classic. I have a MC for my Kimber 1911.

Heres what I'm after, I need an inexpensive shoulder system for use under my fishing vest. Absolute concealment is not nessesary. If somebody sees the gun so be it. Indiana has no concealement requirement. (Lisence to carry - open or concealed) Besides, I'll be out in the boonies fishing anyway. I'd like to use my USPc.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

As far as concealment goes, the Classic Lite is actually as good as (or better than) the Miami Classic. My wife, who is 5'2", can totally conceal a CZ75B under a light jacket or sweater with her Classic Lite. I understand, though, that concealment isn't the big concern so much as keeping the gun dry.

As far as comfort, I find the suede (ahem, "center cut steerhide") harness more comfortable than the smooth-out leather one on the Miami Classic, once it's broken in. It's a little wider, too, which helps distribute the weight better.

Draw speed is a wash. Reholstering takes two hands, regardless of which one you choose.

The main thing with the Classic Lite is durability. It's really designed for gun carriers who don't carry 16/7. Rather, it's for sort of occasional use. In other words, if you're a detective who carries a gun for a living every day, you need a Miami Classic. If you're going to use the holster part time or occasionally, and that sounds like your situation, the Classic Lite will work for you at 1/3 the price.

The only real downside for a part-time user is that the Classic Lite only carries one spare mag. That's not a big deal to me, but some people prefer to carry two spare mags.

Shoot me a PM. I'm a little out of the Galco loop while I'm on this deployment, but I might be able to help you out.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

PM sent - Thanks Mike


----------

